# What did you use for lube before silicone?



## Hadley4000 (Mar 16, 2008)

A lot of people used to use some other kind of lube before they discovered silicone. From what I've gathered, most people.

So what was YOUR lube of choice? When I was still a new cuber, I used WD-40 for lubing, and thought it was the best thing ever.

That cube(My first one) is pretty bad now. Even after cleaning it, then putting silicone, it still is pretty bad. But, at the time I didn't know.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 16, 2008)

I used to use Armor All dashboard polish when I first started cubing. It contained silicone as an ingredient, so maybe that's cheating for this thread. Still it was a far cry from spray silicone in a can 

And if you're curious, it worked surprisingly well.

Chris


----------



## rubiks to the third (Mar 16, 2008)

cream cheese


----------



## Arget (Mar 16, 2008)

I tried PAM on a cube i got for free...It worked, but I can't say was very benevolent for the stickers..


----------



## Lofty (Mar 16, 2008)

I was fortunate enough to be taught how to cube by someone who had already been around online and knew silicone was what to use 
I did use liquidwrench tho... which isn't that good relative to CRC.


----------



## Karthik (Mar 16, 2008)

I used wax and vaseline, before I found silicone.
Though vaseline worked pretty well.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 16, 2008)

karthikputhraya said:


> I used wax and vaseline, before I found silicone.
> Though vaseline worked pretty well.




Wax?:confused:


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 16, 2008)

I just didn't.


----------



## Karthik (Mar 16, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> karthikputhraya said:
> 
> 
> > I used wax and vaseline, before I found silicone.
> ...



Yes


----------



## SkateTracker (Mar 16, 2008)

3-IN-1 Oil.

Screwed up my cube to the point of no return. -_-


----------



## badmephisto (Mar 16, 2008)

vegetable oil... worked decent too, but leaked all over my hands


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 17, 2008)

Inline-skate lube. It worked for a day or two then gunked everything up.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 17, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> vegetable oil... worked decent too, but leaked all over my hands



How did you even apply that?


----------



## badmephisto (Mar 17, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > vegetable oil... worked decent too, but leaked all over my hands
> ...



what do you mean? I popped an edge, poured some in, put edge back and worked it in  you have a better idea?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 17, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > badmephisto said:
> ...



I don't know. The vegetable oil I have at my house has a rediculously wide mouth, and seems like it would be nearly impossible to pour in there.


----------



## badmephisto (Mar 17, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



well ok if you want to get really technical i used a piece of cloth. i emerged it in the oil, it soaked it up, and then brought it over the opening and squeezed the oil out. it gets really messy as you can imagine


----------



## MistArts (Mar 17, 2008)

Hair Gel and Vasaline....


----------



## shelley (Mar 17, 2008)

Not something I used, but at one of Caltech's early tournaments someone brought in a cube lubed with Lemon Pledge. It leaked all over the scramblers' hands (until we just straight refused to scramble it) and smelled like lemon.


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Mar 19, 2008)

A mixture of olive oil and almond oil.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 20, 2008)

shelley said:


> Not something I used, but at one of Caltech's early tournaments someone brought in a cube lubed with Lemon Pledge. It leaked all over the scramblers' hands (until we just straight refused to scramble it) and smelled like lemon.



That's nasty. And if was leaking out, seems like it would make it harder to do fast moves, as your fingers would slip.


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 20, 2008)

I used cooking oil and sewing machine oil before trying silicone. After that, I've been using cooking oil and sewing machine oil.


----------



## Rosetti (Mar 23, 2008)

I still use a silicone based dashboard cleaner, it probably isn't as good as a proper silicone lubricant, but it works fine and dandy.


----------



## ER (Mar 26, 2008)

I used petroleum jelly!


----------



## pcwiz (Mar 26, 2008)

I also used petroleum jelly - didn't know silicone lubricant existed


----------

